# Spirit Zombie Baby Naming Contest - Win A Nursery Full Of Zombie Babies ®



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

Spirit Zombie Baby Naming Contest - Win A Nursery Full Of Zombie Babies ®


Click that link and name this little bundle of horror! 
http://bit.ly/WIAN​


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Wanted to participate but don't wish to share my private info, etc. on Facebook. Sorry - that's a deal breaker for participation Spirit...


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Looks like they just want your name, date of birth name that you want to enter and a way to contact you. I only think it needs special Facebook permissions if you use the autofill button.



HallowSusieBoo said:


> Wanted to participate but don't wish to share my private info, etc. on Facebook. Sorry - that's a deal breaker for participation Spirit...


----------



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

There is still time to submit your ideas. You can submit a new name once an hour through April 14.

Good luck!


----------

